# Coralife Aqualight



## okiemavis

I have three 24" 65 watt aqualights. Since I've gotten them, it's been one problem after another. I've had them since February 2008. I'm disappointed, as they used to be a good brand. It seems since they've been bought out my Oceanic they've gone very down hill.

Firstly, they ship very badly. More than 1/2 the lights that came into the store were broken. My LFS only had 2 in stock that weren't broken. When they ordered more, only one came in that wasn't broken.

One of the lights broke in the first week I had it. The bulb wasn't out but it just stopped turning on. My LFS took it back, and exchanged it. Since then things have seemed OK.

However, a few weeks ago I came home and one of the lights was off. I went to switch out the bulbs between the broken and working fixtures and the heat-resistant retaining band snapped, not a good sign. When I switched the bulbs, both fixtures worked, but the broken fixture went out in a few minutes. As far as I can tell it is overheating, as it only happens on warm days.

I called my LFS to find out what to do, and they said to call Coralife. I did, and apparently all the tech people were busy, so I was transferred to someone's voicemail. A week later, no one had called me back. I called again (it's tricky to call since they're only open during banking hours!) and everyone was busy again. I was told to call back in a few minutes, that the tech person should be in until 5. I called at a little past 4 and it went straight to voicemail since they were closed for the day. So instead I sent them an email asking them to please get back to me ASAP, as I had a heavily planted tank and I didn't want my plants to die. A few days later, still no response.

At that point, I asked the LFS employee about the problem again. He called his supplier on their direct line. He left a voicemail asking to call the store back, or to contact me directly, and gave my phone number. A few days later, the guy from my LFS called to find out what exact model I had, as they were going to send him a new ballast to replace the old one. I told them the model next time I was in the store, and the girl in charge of all the ordering left them a rather grumpy voicemail with the details, specifying how many lights I'd been through, and that I needed to be taken care of as I was one of their most frequent customers. I was happy to hear her leave it 

This is where I'm at now. No idea when I'll get my light fixed and I've still yet to actually be contacted directly by the company. Awwweeesome customer service. On the other hand, my LFS, Skipton Pet Supply in Boston, has gone well beyond the call of duty to help me, and I love 'em for it!


----------



## Little-Fizz

So how do I tell if the blub is broken?? I just came down today and this stupid light is broken, I'm pretty angry and considering calling the company and yelling at them out for selling junk when they know its junk and making it expensive. Lol but thats what everybody does. I think I just want my money back and I'll buy a different fixture. Whats a better fixture? I don't have to many options, its either some kind of coralife, or the cheap ones that come with kits when you buy with starter kits, and then I would have to buy the whole hood too.


----------



## okiemavis

Um, when my bulbs were broken they were physically in pieces. Does your LFS sell Current USA fixtures? If not, online is probably the best way to go. Current USA is of comparable price to Coralife, but I've found them to be a lot more reliable.


----------



## Little-Fizz

True well I took it in and it was the bulb so because I only had it for a short time they replaced the bulb for free. I was kind of looking forward to a different light lol.


----------

